# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Quest & PSVR : Puzzling places, un jeu en mille morceaux.

## Maalak

Je crée ce topic pour un jeu VR que j'apprécie beaucoup, mais qui manque cependant cruellement de visibilité, aussi peut-être cela contribuera-t-il à en apporter un peu au moins auprès des canards qui passent dans le coin (haha).
Il faut dire aussi que sa disponibilité exclusive au Quest pour le moment (avec une version PSVR pour bientôt, puis enfin ensuite une version plus générale aux autres systèmes VR normalement l'année prochaine), mais cela a été un choix des développeurs pour se faciliter la tâche sur ce premier jeu en n'ayant pas à prendre en considération les spécificités de matériels divers dans le développement de leur jeu afin de sortir quelque chose de propre et sans trop de délais à rallonge.

Alors, Puzzling Places, qu'est-ce que c'est ? Eh bien, c'est tout simplement un jeu de ... puzzles, bravo, vous avez gagné, et faites mieux que Facebook qui lui a collé le tag Exploration au lieu de puzzle dans son magasin, ce qui ne facilite pas la visibilité.
Des puzzles, oui, mais pas de bêtes puzzles plats comme on peut en trouver sur PC, on parle ici de puzzles 3D créés par photogramétrie, de 25, 50, 100, 200 et 400 pièces chacun.
Pratiquement tout se fait avec les gâchettes des manettes, si ce n'est les boutons de menu et les sticks pour la fonction de renvoyer les pièces non désirées sur la grille de sélection ou circuler entre les grilles.




Le système est simple : les pièces sont situées sur deux panneaux de 50 pièces devant le joueur pour un total de 100 pièces, qui peuvent cependant disposés sur jusqu'à 4 onglets pour un total de 400 pièces. Pour récupérer une pièce, il suffit simplement de viser la pièce souhaitée avec une manette et d'appuyer doucement sur la gâchette afin de faire apparaître une ligne de visée, puis de l'enfoncer totalement pour la prendre. Ce geste s'avère très vite extrêmement naturel, et on se prend à le faire aussi naturellement que si on refermait simplement les doigts dessus. Après, le système est classique, il suffit de récupérer une pièce dans chaque main et, si elles correspondent, de les coller l'une à l'autre pour qu'elles se soudent ensemble. On finit alors en tenant sa pièce composée bloquée dans une main pendant que l'autre va chercher en naviguant dans les panneaux les pièces qui semblent s'y intégrer. Il est tout à fait possible, et cela arrive d'ailleurs souvent, de laisser des pièces ou un assemblage n'importe où autour de nous, même en-dehors des grilles de pièces, qui resteront ainsi fixes même lors de la navigation entre les panneaux, et en général avec une meilleure visibilité sur elles puisque toutes proches du visage. Il est également possible de regrouper dans une fenêtre toutes les pièces que l'on a sélectionner afin de pouvoir récupérer tout le groupe d'un seul mouvement sans devoir rechercher chaque pièce une à une.

Pour s'aider, le jeu mets à notre disposition quelques images en bas de l'écran représentant la pièce à reconstituer prise sous plusieurs angles afin que l'on puisse repérer les zones plus ou moins cachées, ou tout simplement sur une partie zoomée du puzzle.
Au niveau du jeu, je joue personnellement assis en faisant pivoter mes pièces avec les mains, même si apparemment certains préfèrent plutôt jouer en version debout pour marcher autour, à chacun sa façon de faire.


En terme de puzzles, on va trouver des puzzles de type paysager, que je qualifie pour ma part de 2,5D car la prise de vue lointaine applatti les reliefs. Pour cela, je ne suis pas très fan de ceux-ci, mais il en faut pour tous les goûts et en un sens, ça varie ainsi un peu le jeu.



On trouve ensuite des puzzles 3D à proprement, allant d'un monastère à une simple robe sur mannequin, mais qui imposera de repérer une partie des pièces en relief, parfois bien compliqués à trouver lorsqu'il s'agit de zones particulièrement plissées, et qui donneront du fil à retordre même aux blasés du genre.





Enfin, on a des puzzles 3D qui intègrent également des intérieurs, soit ouverts, soit fermés. Ceux-ci sont assez particulier en cela  que si on les a refermés un peu trop tôt, il peut être assez embêtant de reconstituer l'intérieur. Un outil est heureusement offert dans le jeu pour rendre invisible des pièces assemblés, ce qui permet de repérer les endroits manquants, même si cela n'est pas toujours très aisé. Il est également possible de simplement plonger la tête dans l’œuvre, ce qui révèle ainsi l'intérieur de la zone explorée, ce qui donne un effet assez plaisant.  ::): 






Le jeu peut être récupéré ici ou sur Sidequest dans sa version bêta du début d'année, qui à l'avantage d'être gratuite mais le défaut de proposer un système de découpe que je qualifierai à la serpe, avec des pièces aux côté vraiment très tranchés, ce qui fait que le repérage des pièces se fait surtout sur les dessins sur les pièces. Une poignée de puzzles est proposée sans possibilité de choisir la difficulté, mais cela est déjà très suffisant pour se faire une idée du produit final.

Pour la version finale, elle se trouve sur l'Oculus store pour la modique somme de 15€ avec 16 puzzles proposés. Des DLC seront proposés au fil du temps, pour une somme de 5€ les 4 puzzles si les prix demeurent inchangés au fil des sorties par rapport au premier qui est déjà sorti (et fait la part belle aux intérieurs) sur le thème des modules spatiaux.



Pour finir, je mets ici la vidéo de présentation du jeu :



C'est bien simple, je mets ce jeu aux côtés de Beat Saber dans les  must-have des jeux VR, alors que je n'aurais pourtant pas pensé  accrocher tant que ça à un jeu de puzzle, mais la VR et l'aspect 3D des  puzzles fait visiblement toute la différence.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip il est bien placé dans ma wishlist, vivement la version PC  :Emo:

----------


## Maalak

Quand ça y sera, il ne faudra pas hésiter à faire un retour ici.  :;): 
D'ailleurs, même chose s'il y a des possesseurs de Quest qui passent dans le coins et décident de tester le produit.
Après, bien sûr, il s'agit d'un jeu calme sinon relaxant, donc il ne faut sans doute pas l'aborder avec des envies de défourailler dans un FPS, sinon ça ne va pas trop coller.  ::P: 

Je rajoute ici une précision sur la durée de vie estimée que je n'ai pas donnée dans le post d'entrée : il faut grosso-modo considérer une heure par centaine de pièces. C'est vraiment à la louche, car cela dépend du niveau de chacun, de son expérience sur le jeu ainsi que de la difficulté des puzzles qui n'est évidemment pas identique entre eux, comme vous pouvez vous en douter. En cumulant donc la totalité des niveaux de difficulté (= pièces), on obtient ainsi à peu près 7 à 8h pour finir totalement un puzzle, sachant que le jeu de base en propose 16 (pour 20 disponibles actuellement avec le DLC), ce qui fait un rapport temps/prix très raisonnable.  ::): 
J'ai accessoirement demandé sur leur discord qu'ils ajoutent une horloge, parce qu'on a vite fait de dépasser le temps qu'on s'était fixé de passer dessus sans s'en rendre compte, ce qui peut être dangereux si on se lance dans ça trop tard le soir.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Ca peut être sympa en jeu chill ouais.
Mais pas mieux que 1664.3, il faut une version non-Quest...

----------


## Skyounet1664

Excellent jeu!
Difficile d'évaluer le temps passer pour faire les puzzles en 400 pièces tant les décors à reconstruire peuvent être plus ou moins dur. J'en suis à la plage de Biarritz et j'en chie à mort.
C'est le jeu sur lequel je reviens régulièrement, au calme en écoutant des podcasts en fond sonore. Je le recommande à tout ceux qui aiment construire des trucs comme les Lego, puzzle, puzzle 3D ou autres. Le résultat et toujours satisfaisant.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, les puzzles de Biarritz m'inquiètent un peu car je suis moins fan de cet aspect 2,5D comme je le disais, et surtout, j'ai du mal avec les zones d'habitation et ses maisons qui se ressemblent toutes. Mais il va bien falloir que je relève également le gant des 400 pièces.  ::P: 
Je pense que je vais essayer la robe avant. Vu le challenge qu'elle m'a posé dans ses versions plus faciles (mais avec moins d'expérience que maintenant), ça va me prendre son petit paquet d'heures avant de la finir, celle-là.

----------


## Maalak

Petit update aujourd'hui pour ajouter le support de plusieurs nouveaux langages : 

- Espagnol
- Allemand
- *Français*
- Japonais
- Coréen

Tout est traduit, ce qui ne fait malgré tout pas beaucoup de choses, mais l'effort reste louable.

----------


## Maalak

Sortie de jeu pour la PSVR aujourd'hui.
Les développeurs vont pouvoir désormais plancher sur quelques DLC et surtout la version VR "généraliste" pour tous ceux qui ne sont pas équipés Play ou Quest.  ::):

----------


## Skyounet1664

Terminé tous les puzzles disponibles y compris le DLC mars. Vous savez s'ils comptent en ressortir?
Je suis accro ce jeu.

----------


## Maalak

Oui, très prochainement selon leur discord.  ::): 




> We're adding the final touches, hoping to release it in the next week or two!


 message d'il y a 4 jours.

Je pense qu'à terme, on pourrait avoir quelque chose du genre un nouveau pack par mois (ce qui pourra peut-être revenir un peu cher au final ceci dit, même s'il y en a pour 20 à 30 heures à chaque fois).

----------


## Skyounet1664

Ok. Bonne nouvelle.
Avis personnel, je trouve le pack mars pas très intéressant à faire (sauf l’intérieur du la base) comparé aux puzzles d'origines.

----------


## Maalak

Oui, je n'ai pas été trop fan non plus, j'ai bien plus préféré le puzzle gratuit de noël.
Maintenant, il en faut pour tous les goûts, tant que les sujets ou types de puzzles (intérieurs, extérieurs, plans) tournent pour que chacun trouve chaussure à son pied, ça me va.
J'espère pour ma part que l'on aura un maximum de puzzles de type Mont Saint-Michel.  ::wub::

----------


## Skyounet1664

Clairement, le Mont-st-Michel c'était exceptionnel. Voir monter la structure, c'est fantastique et comme toi j'ai adoré le puzzle de Noël.
Ca serait bien des maps encore plus grandes et pourquoi pas, des découpages encore plus nombreux.

----------


## Maalak

Tu seras content, ce serait apparemment pour ce week-end, puis a priori sur une base mensuelle.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Cool, j'ai hâte de voir ce qui nous attend pour le prochain pack et si vraiment c'est tous les mois, c'est la fête du slip.

----------


## Maalak

Ça y est, le DLC #2 est arrivé, avec 4 puzzles pour 5 €.
Ce pack laisse de côté les grands espaces pour se concentrer sur de plus petits objets. C'est visuellement un peu moins impressionnant du coup, mais cela reste intéressant malgré tout car il n'y avait guère que le kimono qui allait dans ce sens dans le pack original du jeu.






> The Variety Pack Update - v1.5
> 
> New Features
> 
>     New setting: vertical locomotion
> 
>         Move yourself up and down in the puzzling space using the locomotion buttons! It’s toggled off by default, so enable it from the Settings menu. 
> 
>     New Trophies: Variety Pack: Vol. 2 DLC (PSVR Only)
> ...

----------


## Skyounet1664

Yep déjà acheté. 
J'ai commencé le premier qui ressemble au kimono en beaucoup plus dur. Ce n'est pas le type de puzzle que je préfère mais ça m'occupera quelques heures.
J'espère qu'on aura le droit à des décors dans le prochain.

----------


## Maalak

J'ai pu tester tous les nouveaux puzzles du dernier DLC (pas fini hein, je n'ai pas touché aux 400 pièces  ::P: ) et globalement, c'est bien, nettement mieux que le précédent dont le sujet ne me plaisait pas trop.
Le tombeau et surtout le calice sont bien représentatifs d'un puzzle 3D (mais à taille humaine plutôt que monumentale) et la robe est dans la lignée du kimono du jeu de base, compliquée à souhait.
Reste la porte hindou que j'ai un peu moins aimé car il s'agit pour l'essentiel d'un puzzle assez plat, si ce n'est qu'il est en vertical plutôt qu'en horizontal, et le modèle est bien trop chargé à mon goût, mais c'est sans doute juste une question de goût culturel.
En tout cas, pour ceux qui ont le jeu et se tâtent sur ce DLC, ils peuvent se lancer, c'est un bon produit.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Je confirme et je porte exactement le même jugement que toi sur ce DLC. Il ne me reste plus que la moitié de la porte et j'en aurai fini jusqu'au prochain. 
Ca serait bien qu'ils fassent plus que 400 pièces.

----------


## Maalak

Ça bouge du côté des puzzles avec la mise en place de deux formules de publication de nouveaux puzzles, avec d'un côté des pack "classiques" de 6 puzzles sur une base mensuelle, et en parallèle, des packs de 4 puzzles plus travaillés avec meilleure musique d'ambiance et puzzles 400 pièces alors que le pack normal pourra avoir quelques puzzles limités à 200 pièces, ce qui pourra ainsi porter certains mois à 10 nouveaux puzzles.
Autant dire que le jour où le jeu sortira sur les casques VR non Quest/PSVR, cela fera une bonne quantité de puzzles disponibles pour les nouveaux venus dans le jeu.  ::): 






> Moving forward, every month, we’re going to release a Monthly Puzzle Pack which will include 4-6 puzzles while at the same time, working on special Premium Puzzle Packs that will continue to push the boundaries of Puzzling Places.
> 
> 1st Monthly Pack will be announced + released next week!
> 
> :bongocat: Details: 
> Since releasing Puzzling Places to the world on Quest and PlayStation VR (as well as Pico Neo 3 in China), our number one request from all of you has been: GIVE US MORE PUZZLES!
> 
> We, of course, would like to both be able to release new puzzles frequently but at the same time, take the time to experiment on new kinds of puzzles without rushing to release them. As we’ve shown in our Dev Chat podcasts, a LOT of time needs to go into polishing a puzzle to have a fun, 400-piece puzzle. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Skyounet1664

Au moins ils ont l'air décidé de nous abreuver en nombreux puzzles.

----------


## Maalak

Ca y est, le premier pack mensuel selon la formule annoncée vient de sortir, avec donc 6 nouveaux puzzles (dont 3 max 400 pièces et 3 max 200 pièces) :

----------


## Skyounet1664

J'ai fais les deux premiers déjà. 
La drogue!

----------


## Skyounet1664

Petit up pour vous dire que le jeu est en promo sur le store Oculus.

----------


## Maalak

Pour ceux qui veulent bénéficier d'un prix réduit, ils peuvent encore récupérer ce jeu dans le bundle Fanatical qui dure encore une douzaine d'heures.
Au-delà de ça, le prochain pack de puzzles est annoncé pour après-demain, l'objectif que se donne le développeur étant une sortie tous les premiers jeudis du mois.  ::):

----------


## Maalak

En attendant les potentiels retours des quelques canards qui se sont convertis au Quest ces dernières semaines, sortie du nouveau pack mensuel pour PP, toujours pour 5€, avec 6 puzzles (5 à 400 pièces et un à 200).

----------


## Skyounet1664

Ils ont l'air cools à faire. Comme d'hab' achat direct!

----------


## Maalak

Aucune réaction ici des nouveaux canards possesseurs de Quest et du jeu, c'est dommage.

Quoiqu'il en soit, sortie d'un nouveau pack mensuel, basé sur les églises de Catalogne.
Seulement 4 puzzles cette fois, mais avec un prix réduit à 4€.



Une option a également été rajoutée pour chronométrer le temps passé pour faire un puzzle. Je n'en suis pas trop fan, je trouve que c'est un peu en contradiction avec l'aspect zen et relaxant du titre. Enfin, ça reste une option, il suffit de ne pas l'activer.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Parfait pour débuter le Week-end, je fonce dessus.

----------


## Maalak

En plus, c'est des puzzles 3D en intérieur et extérieurs, les plus complet et sympas à réaliser., je pense que je vais vraiment aimer ce pack même si sa manque un peu de variété avec toutes ces églises.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Arf, la vidéo pour la sortie du mode pass-through
https://old.reddit.com/r/PuzzlingPla..._in_the_plane/

----------


## Skyounet1664

Mouais pourquoi pas.

----------


## 564.3

En fait c'est un des rares cas où je trouve ça pertinant, en général je préfère être isolé (c'est l'intérêt de la VR).

Idéalement il faudrait plutôt un mode transport où le décors bouge selon les secousses que perçoit un IMU hors casque. À l'époque de la hype, je ne sais plus quel fabriquant de bagnole avait fait un POC du genre.
Edit: ah ça continue,  Audi bosse encore sur ce genre de choses par exemple (ils en font un peu trop des caisses dans leur vidéo promo…)
https://www.audi.com/en/innovation/d...eal-world.html

----------


## Skyounet1664

Je ne connaissais pas et j'avoue que pour les longs trajets, c'est avec plaisir que je laisserai le volant à madame! (quand je suis avec elle je ne préfère ne rien voir! ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Maalak

> Arf, la vidéo pour la sortie du mode pass-through
> https://old.reddit.com/r/PuzzlingPla..._in_the_plane/


Ça y est, le mode pass-through a été implémenté dans les options du jeu.
Après un rapide essai, j'avoue pour ma part ne pas être trop fan, car je trouve que cela nuit à la reconnaissance des pièces dans l'environnement, et en plus, cela casse un peu l'ambiance zen du jeu. Après, j'imagine que pour quelqu'un pour qui il est important de voir ce qui se passe autour de lui pendant qu'il joue, c'est un truc vraiment très bien.

----------


## Maalak

Sortie du premier Premium Pack selon la nouvelle programmation des sorties des puzzles pour ce jeu.
Pack premium, donc seulement 4 puzzles, mais tous jusqu'à 400 pièces, et avec des ambiances renforcées par rapport aux autres DLC, et je trouve, des puzzles également plus intéressants. En tout cas, ils me plaisent davantage.



Je pense que je vais maintenant arrêter là de poster pour présenter les nouveaux packs, le rythme de croisière vient d'être atteint et en plus, sorti de skyounet, ça n'attire visiblement pas davantage de canards qui possèdent un Quest, donc on verra plutôt sur d'éventuelles annonces plus fortes.

----------


## ExPanda

Si tu pouvais poster une news comme quoi ça sort en non-quest...  ::siffle::

----------


## Skyounet1664

Merci pour l'info, je fonce dessus.

----------


## Maalak

Up très rapide pour signaler que pour juste 24H, tous les DLC sont à -50% afin de fêter le premier anniversaire du jeu.
Vu la teneur des promos généralement constatées sur l'oculus store, c'est à souligner et une bonne opportunité pour compléter votre collection de puzzles.

Pas de promo en revanche pour le moment sur le PS Store car leurs procédures de promotions sont apparemment plus strictes, limitées à des plages bien déterminées.

----------

